# Network Outage 12/24/04



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2004)

MartialTalk suffered an aproximately 9 hour Network Outage on 12/24/04 due to router issues at the datacenter.

 The problem appears to now be resolved.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh...thought it was another DDoS.  

 Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2004)

Message I got was an issue with Cogent.  Cogent is notorious for poor quality, but cheep bandwidth.  I wasn't aware we were routing through their lines.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 4, 2005)

Why is it that when I try logging in from the main page and login fields, I keep getting directed to that damn karatedepot crap?

 Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2005)

Researching.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok, looks like there is an issue with the banner ad hook-in.  I've removed it for now, and will be researching the problem more.

My apologies to everyone who had a problem.


----------

